# can you spend the night in la union station?



## yarrow (Jan 9, 2011)

with the late arrival(11pm) of the cs into laus, was wondering if you are allowed to sleep or catnap the remainder of the night in their comfortable chairs? we have tickets on the swc for the next day.


----------



## guest (Jan 9, 2011)

yarrow said:


> with the late arrival(11pm) of the cs into laus, was wondering if you are allowed to sleep or catnap the remainder of the night in their comfortable chairs? we have tickets on the swc for the next day.


The station is open 24 hours as there are bus arrivals and departures during the early morning hours.

That said, I'm not sure the LA Metro police allow people to sleep in the chairs all night. Especially as your next=day train doesn't leave until the evening.

And the chairs while a step up from a folding chair are hardly comfortable to try and sleep for 5,6,7 hours.

I would pop for a room across the street in the Union Plaza hotel, ti would cost you less than $100 and put you in a whole better mood for a day sightseeing in LA before boarding the SWC


----------



## Navy 118 (Jan 9, 2011)

Short answer is not really. Last spring I was in Chicago spending an all nighter watching trains at Joliet, came back to union station to meet up with some friends on an inbound Amtrak; and the Amtrak Cops didn't seem to take to kindly to me slumbering in the waiting room... Asked if I had a tix and such, didn't kick me out, but made mention as to the fact that this was Amtrak and not a motel 6....


----------



## Anderson (Jan 9, 2011)

My guess is that if you had an early train (i.e. in at 11 PM, out at 5 AM...you get some things like that in NYP and WAS, and the policies seem set up to allow people with a reasonably-timed connection to stay but not those with a _very_ long layover), this wouldn't be as much of an issue (as in "they'd be hard-pressed to kick you out" not "they'd like it"); the risk of a catastrophic oversleeping episode would be something you could plead, not to mention that midday layovers of 6 hours are _hardly_ unheard of. However, 11 PM/6 PM is a bit too much of a stretch: 19 hours in the station is more than I think they'd allow on a regular basis.

Edit: I think it's fair to say that if someone's dozing in the waiting room, they've had enough homeless folks try to sleep in the station that they're automatically wary. I know that's why the NYP policies are set up the way they are, for example.


----------



## pebbleworm (Jan 9, 2011)

When stranded in LA last week, we spent the night at the Miyako- inexpensive, especially for a city and quite nice. Right in Little Tokyo, and reachable by foot, cab, or light rail.

http://www.miyakoinn.com/

Definitely better than trying to doze off in station bench.


----------



## guest (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been able to wait in NYP when connecting from the 66 arriving at 2-3 am, to an NJT departing at 4-5 am, "sleeping" as it were in the official Amtrak waiting area.


----------



## gregoryla (Jan 10, 2011)

As long as you have a ticket, the police won't kick you out of the station. But you would do way better to spend a little and check into one of the hotels that have been mentioned.


----------



## leemell (Jan 10, 2011)

guest said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > with the late arrival(11pm) of the cs into laus, was wondering if you are allowed to sleep or catnap the remainder of the night in their comfortable chairs? we have tickets on the swc for the next day.
> ...


That would be the Metro Plaza Hotel.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 11, 2011)

guest said:


> I've been able to wait in NYP when connecting from the 66 arriving at 2-3 am, to an NJT departing at 4-5 am, "sleeping" as it were in the official Amtrak waiting area.


from 2-3AM to 4-5AM is only a 1 to 2 hour layover. We are talking about spending close to 24 hours sleeping in the station.


----------

